#  Ernährung >   Heißhunger >

## mango1989

HalliHallo  :Smiley: 
Ich bin eine sportliche junge Frau, die auf auch auf ihre Ernährung achtet. Ich mache Ausdauersport und Krafttraining. Achte auf mein Essen und versuche mein Gewicht zu halten. Nun habe ich aber manchmal, vor allem, wenn es mir richtig gut geht, so Tage, an denen ich richtig viel Appettit habe. Dann kann ich so viel essen, bis ich "platze". Richtig viel. Natürlich bleib es drin und ich stecke mir nicht den Finger in den Hals, falls das jemand fragen will. Aber ich mache mir halt Sorgen, dass ich dadurch dauerhaft zunehme :/ Was meint ihr? Oder gleicht sich das irgendwie aus? 
Ganz lieben Dank schonmal im Voraus !!!!!!
Liebe Grüße  :Smiley:

----------


## Grauer Wolf

Heißhunger kann immer mal in bestimmten Lebensabschnitten auftreten, bei Dir z.B. wenn es richtig gut geht, bei mir ist es grade andersrum. Als Ausdauersportlerin brauchst da keine Sorgen haben, die Pfunde werden sich nicht festbeissen können. Etwas anders ist es dann mal im "gehobenen Alter" der Körper reagiert weit zäher auf Abnehmen - aber da hast ja noch ein Weilchen hin.......... 
Anhand von Deinen Zeilen ist durchaus der Wille zu erkennen, so zu bleiben wie Du bist. Bin mir ganz sicher, Du schaffst das.   :Smiley:

----------


## Wolkenträumle

Ich denke auch, dass du dir da keine Sorgen machen musst, wenn du Ausdauersport betreibst, verbrennst du ja vermutlich richtig viel und vielleicht löst das dann den Heißhunger aus.

----------


## Mimimola

Ich denke auch, dass sich das ausgleichen wird. Das ist doch ganz selbst verständlich, dass du viel Hunger hast , wenn du sehr aktiv bist, braucht der Körper ja umso mehr. Und falls du doch irgendwann mal merkst, dass sich da 1-2Kilo angeschlichen haben, kannste ja einfach wieder etwas drauf achten und das gibt sich dann wieder. Also, keine Panik  :Zwinker:

----------


## sorriso

Ich habe das auch, ch mache sehr viel Sport und kann ab und zu richtig "fressen", bedenklich finde ich das nicht. Ich ernähre mich gesund, das passt schon.  :Smiley:

----------


## Krelilli

Ich habe das auch und hatte bei mir aber schon die Vermutung, dass das irgendwie hormonell bedingt ist, oder durch einen Nährstoffmangel. Aber so richtig sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Sport treibe ich eher unregelmäßig.

----------


## pascalM

naja, ich muss ganz ehrlich sein: ich glaub dass das irgendwann schon mal zu einem problem werden könnte. du bist noch jung und treibst sport, aber was, wenn einer dieser faktoren nicht mehr gegeben ist? :Smiley:  mein rat: achte darauf, dass du bei deinen fressattacken nicht allzu kalorienreiche lebensmittel zu dir nimmst. 500g magerquark mit apfelstücken oder anderen früchten ist super kalorienarm und macht trotzdem richtig satt :Smiley:

----------

